# Contemplating UAE...



## pc4084 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi everybody,

This is my first post as I'm a 'newbie' to all of this. 


As a UK resident, I'm thinking about an offer from a Dubai company based at DXB, however, in a few years they will be moving to Al Mactoum Airport - when built!!. 

Their package is :

Basic 17,000
Housing 12,000
Transport 1,700
'Extras' 5,000
Schooling 2,500 - 3,750 per child depending on age

Projected 38,700 AED/Month+schooling.

Now, my problem is basically of geography. Despite looking at maps etc, is it feasible to live in International City or Discovery Gardens and still commute to DXB first then Al Mactoum in a few years?

That being said, with education being paid, how much could I live on (comfortably) and still send home each month to support my wife and kids who would remain in the UK?

How much should I budget for service charges in accommodation?
Basically, I would be after a 'crash pad', on which I could furnish 'on the cheap' (bed, chair, xbox and a tv!)

Finally (so many questions, I'm sorry!) , does anyone recommend a bank, one which has funds transfers to UK accounts, and how long do they take to action once money is sent?


Any help and advice would be welcome.


----------



## dk74 (Jun 30, 2009)

pc4084 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> This is my first post as I'm a 'newbie' to all of this.
> 
> ...





Hi!
We are supposed to move to the UAE this year as well, and I am wandering if you are getting the same family package even though your family stays back home ?
Did you really check that?
Thanx and good luck with the decision!


----------



## Kad (Mar 16, 2008)

pc4084 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> This is my first post as I'm a 'newbie' to all of this.
> 
> ...


Hi sorry can't help with any of your Q's but was wondering if you knew if your potential new employer has any further vacancies, my other half is looking to get back into avaition ideally out in DXB.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

pc4084 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> This is my first post as I'm a 'newbie' to all of this.
> 
> ...


how many kids and how old? school fees here are pricey, that figure they offer for schooling is that monthly? bear in mind we are paying 32,000 dhs a year for a 5 year old. What is the 5000 extras? 

Your housing allowance would afford you an apartment. I would say commuting from Discovery Gardens would be a pain. Is this new airport the one near Jebel Ali?


----------



## pc4084 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for replying so far! Here we go on the questions raised so far...



Geordie Armani said:


> how many kids and how old? school fees here are pricey, that figure they offer for schooling is that monthly? bear in mind we are paying 32,000 dhs a year for a 5 year old. What is the 5000 extras?
> 
> Your housing allowance would afford you an apartment. I would say commuting from Discovery Gardens would be a pain. Is this new airport the one near Jebel Ali?


The Education allowance is payable for children, no matter where they are educated, so I'm on a winner here! The education allowance is 30,000 for primary and 45,000 for secondary PER YEAR. 

The 'extras' are peculiar to my profession, 5000 is an estimate, though I'd expect 8000/month if I worked really hard (oooer!)


I'm really after a 'crash pad' as I said so somewhere cheap would be good. I've seen stuff around reiscovery Gardens and International City, and given a rough rent of 30,000, how much extra would other 'charges' and water/utilities be? Given International City is near the sewage treatment facility, does it smell?


Thanks for your help so far, and any further suggestions and hints would be welcome.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

pc4084 said:


> Thanks for replying so far! Here we go on the questions raised so far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you aren't bringing your family with you but are going to claim the education allowance? 30k rent? didn't think that even International ****ty had gone that low.


----------



## pc4084 (Jul 3, 2009)

One of my kids is in private education anyway here in the UK, so this just maintains the status quo. His fees match the allowance offered. My other child is in free state education and will remain there. No allowance will be claimed for him. Fair enough?

You are dismissive about International City, as a newbie, I need answers - please elaborate!

My original question was about Discovery Gardens or International City, which is best for the commute to DXB or Jebel Ali, any suggestons?

:focus:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pc4084 said:


> One of my kids is in private education anyway here in the UK, so this just maintains the status quo. His fees match the allowance offered. My other child is in free state education and will remain there. No allowance will be claimed for him. Fair enough?
> 
> You are dismissive about International City, as a newbie, I need answers - please elaborate!
> 
> ...


If you do a earch on this part of the forum you will find plenty of comment about International City. And yes, it frequently smells due to proximity to a sewage plant. It isn't seen as a desirable area at all.

International City is closest to DXB and Discovery Gardens is closest to Jebel Ali. They are far from each other. If you plan to work at DXB then Discovery Gardens is rather far.

It seems very strange to plan to work in Dubai for several years, but leave your family in the UK. Why are they not moving with you?

-


----------



## pc4084 (Jul 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> If you do a earch on this part of the forum you will find plenty of comment about International City. And yes, it frequently smells due to proximity to a sewage plant. It isn't seen as a desirable area at all.
> 
> International City is closest to DXB and Discovery Gardens is closest to Jebel Ali. They are far from each other. If you plan to work at DXB then Discovery Gardens is rather far.
> 
> ...


Elphaba,

Thanks for your input. My family would stay in the UK for a year for two reasons. 
1. My youngest son has special educational needs. To disrupt his education and the help he is being given by the local authority I believe would not be beneficial. Indeed it will take some research and fact-finding by myself to see what extra help is available in the various educational establishments, BEFORE I would be comfortable in bringing him over.
2.It has always been our plan that I should go out first and see the 'lay of the land' and establish myself in my career. When that is done, then my wife and my children will join me.

I hope that I have explained myself and my circumstances to you, and that in return the forum may shed some light on my predicament!

Now, I have been completely open with the forum, given the package as I originally described, could I find a crash pad near to DXB or Jebel Ali (or perhaps equidistant between the two) in which I could live sensibly and still send a fair chunk of my wage home each month?

Suggestions most welcome.

Best Wishes


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

there are tons of apartments for rent all over town, no problem there. You have made the right decision about your children, Special Needs is just not catered for here at all.


----------



## pc4084 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Geordie, I'm sorry it took so long before my reasonings re: wife and children staying at home, became clear to the forum. It's not something I really wish to talk about, but now it's in the open and I hope that the forum may provide more useful information as and when.

Regards


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pc4084 said:


> Elphaba,
> 
> Thanks for your input. My family would stay in the UK for a year for two reasons.
> 1. My youngest son has special educational needs. To disrupt his education and the help he is being given by the local authority I believe would not be beneficial. Indeed it will take some research and fact-finding by myself to see what extra help is available in the various educational establishments, BEFORE I would be comfortable in bringing him over.
> ...


I see. There are a few schools that can help with particular educational needs, so you may well find something to suit your son. 

There are studio aprtments all over the city. You just need to decide which end of town you want to be. If you are going to be working near DXB for a couple of years, live closer to that then you can move to the other end of town when you are working at Jebel Ali. If your family join you, you'd need to move anyway.

If you want to live closer to DXB then you'll find studios in areas such as Deira, Oud Metha, Garhoud & Business Bay. Look on the usual websites (Gulf News property & Dubizzle). Presumably you'll have accommodation provided for a few weeks after arrival so you'll have time to suss out the areas. You will have to pay more than AED 30k a year. That is unrealistic unless you really want to be in International City as I think they start at around AED 35k pa. 

-


----------



## pc4084 (Jul 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I see. There are a few schools that can help with particular educational needs, so you may well find something to suit your son.
> 
> There are studio aprtments all over the city. You just need to decide which end of town you want to be. If you are going to be working near DXB for a couple of years, live closer to that then you can move to the other end of town when you are working at Jebel Ali. If your family join you, you'd need to move anyway.
> 
> ...


Elphaba,

Your post is most welcome, thank you. The basic gist is that the company would put me up in a hotel for a few weeks or so, then I'd be 'on my own' to fend for myself. In that time, I would be expected to look for accommodation, get a car and go to work each day!
My figure of 30,000 is the cheapest I've seen for accommodation in International City, but living there, I'm unsure what extras - like utilities/water, would cost. I've seen the better homes website - is it a fair company and are the prices mentioned therein a good representation of the costs of accommodation in Dubai?

Regarding my son with special needs, could you you point me in the right direction for schools who would help in such circumstances?

Thanks again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pc4084 said:


> Elphaba,
> 
> Your post is most welcome, thank you. The basic gist is that the company would put me up in a hotel for a few weeks or so, then I'd be 'on my own' to fend for myself. In that time, I would be expected to look for accommodation, get a car and go to work each day!
> My figure of 30,000 is the cheapest I've seen for accommodation in International City, but living there, I'm unsure what extras - like utilities/water, would cost. I've seen the better homes website - is it a fair company and are the prices mentioned therein a good representation of the costs of accommodation in Dubai?
> ...


For properties to rent look at Gulf News properties & Dubizzle as previously advised. Better Homes are well known, but the quality of their staff/service is very hit & miss. You pay an extra fee if you go through an agent. 

For a studio flat your DEWA (Dubai Electricity and Water Authority) bill each month is likely to be no more than AED 300. Look around before deciding on International City. It is not a popular place to live, hence it is so cheap.

I cannot help you with schools myself, but I do know that special needs assistance is available. Other posters (Sgilli, Geordie Armani etc) will know more about that than me.

-


----------



## pc4084 (Jul 3, 2009)

I appreciate your time.

Thanks again.


----------



## HectorGalbraith (Aug 26, 2009)

*Mr Hector Galbraith*

Dear Sir

I have been to Dubai and maybe in your profession its different but I would say visit first my accomadation was 12,000 the first year and 24,000 the second year there was nothing in it and it takes three months before you can get broadband or telvision or phone, It all seems great but if you can go for two weeks first prior to making the move I fealt totally out of sort it was like everyone was to busy to help you settle in sorry to be negative!


pc4084 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> This is my first post as I'm a 'newbie' to all of this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

HectorGalbraith said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> I have been to Dubai and maybe in your profession its different but I would say visit first my accomadation was 12,000 the first year and 24,000 the second year there was nothing in it and it takes three months before you can get broadband or telvision or phone, It all seems great but if you can go for two weeks first prior to making the move I fealt totally out of sort it was like everyone was to busy to help you settle in sorry to be negative!


You should cut down on the scotch buddy.....


----------

